# horsepower war is getting out of control



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Why are you guys so surprised?
> 
> VW Touareg, Porsche Cayenne, BMW X5 have all over 300hp engine options. The Cayenne has even a 450hp. Do we need that? Maybe no, but it's the *cool *effect.
> 
> ...


someone didnt read the press release :tsk: and thought it was the size of the current rav4  I am with on sale though but guess no one is forcing us to buy these cars


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> someone didnt read the press release :tsk: and thought it was the size of the current rav4  I am with on sale though but guess no one is forcing us to buy these cars


Hey, you can never have enough horsepower, I'm all for it


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey, you can never have enough horsepower, I'm all for it


:stupid:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

In my book, there is no such thing as too much power. It's up to the driver to decide how hard they need to push on the pedals.

(But that doesn't mean everyone needs unlimited HP. There are many drivers on the roads that have no business being there.)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

wag-zhp said:


> In my book, there is no such thing as too much power. It's up to the driver to decide how hard they need to push on the pedals.
> 
> (But that doesn't mean everyone needs unlimited HP. There are many drivers on the roads that have no business being there.)


guess I am the minority here but I dont agree. My modified wrx has too much power for the street,IMHO(it is almost slow compared some of these new cars) . I end up driving it parital throttle and short shifting all the time which for me is not that fun. When I drive my wifes 325iT I have a lot more fun since I need to wind it out to get the thing to move decently. Of course on the track I prefer the extra power of my wrx


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

Why I surprised? You are comparing BMW, Porsche, Mercedez & even Ferrari with an economic company Toyota!!

Regardless the size of the ride, 200HP engine should be able to push any decent size ride. I still remember around the year 2000, Honda only has S2000 over 200HP. What happen now? Even a civic has 200HP...................

One thing happen to me with high power ride, I just so scare of looking at the fuel pump meter. Each time I pump gas make myself a new expensive record! My 740 is just V8 282HP and it is slow comparing nowadays model..............It cost me $70 a full tank, comparing with my 93 Mazda MX6 cost me $37.

Recently, I do see less Hummer on the road than couple years ago..............


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

That new 3.5L is a sweet engine. 306 horsepower in the IS350 and 22/31mpg in the 3600-lb Avalon.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Back in the day, ie 1986, Fords most powerful engine was a 215 hp 5.8l v8 and this was a High Output motor. I know because I have one in my bronco(although it is now closer to 300hp). That truck still goes. I cat fathom having 268 hp to the front wheels only. That just sounds crazy(torque steer anyone), also what happened to CV joint and transmission failure in fwd vehicles. this used to be prevalent in little 100hp 4 bangers. There is no way I will ever buy a truck with transverse archetechure. I know that drive train failures will become a problem in higher milage Honda Ridgelines(255hp) and Rav 4's. All of the power will find a weak spot, especially towing 5500 lbs like in the Ridgeline. Who said 250 hp can be fast. My friend's Dodge Dakota 5.9 RT rated at 255 hp does 60 in 6.8 seconds and it weighs over 4500 lbs.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

On Sale said:


> Why do you need almost 300hp in a Rav4?


because it increases the towing capacity from a puny 1500# to a more useable 3500# :dunno:

and if you don't need it they still offer the 2.4L engine as standard, so it appeals to a much wider audience with it's increased utility range


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

On Sale said:


> Why do you need almost 300hp in a Rav4?
> 
> Why does soccer mom need that much power for shopping? It is just like the 70s, I really want to know when is the peak!


Dude, we need Bugatti style HP, like 1000+HP normally aspirated for kick ass times for getting your kids to the soccer field. I'm all for it man.



On Sale said:


> If the car trend like that, Honda Civic will be 300HP, the bimmer will be like 500HP, then the Z06 will like 1000HP in 5 to 10 years..................................


The M6 is almost here. The future is coming faster than all of us think. Fantastic.



On Sale said:


> Seriously, it really wastes tons of gas when you drive high power ride for a daily ride. Not to mention those hummers................


Unless you park your BMW at the racetrack and only use it there, the same arguments holds for your bimmer. It's a free world (at least in the States). Let the market dictate what people want.


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

There was an arguement from another forum that a perosn ask for the max HP for a street car. Most people think is 700HP, but now the max is 730HP.

The things that border me is that the Horsepower has its good & bad side. Yes, it gives you power & the speed people want. The bad thing is I don't like too much high power cars on the road as there are not a lot of good driver on the road. People always drive carelessly, inexperience or DUI. I just can't imagine how much damages a high power car can occur. At least in California, there are tons of people step the wrong pedal and crashed into something. (I know more than 2 people in person who totalled their car like that).

Anyway, I have to agree that we are living in a free country and I also notice people got numb on the gas prices. I still remember the gas was 1.12 for premium...........back in 97 or 98. I miss those good old days...............


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

On Sale said:


> Horsepower has its good & bad side. Yes, it gives you power & the speed people want. The bad thing is I don't like too much high power cars on the road as there are not a lot of good driver on the road. People always drive carelessly, inexperience or DUI.


Totally agree...



> I still remember the gas was 1.12 for premium...........back in 97 or 98. I miss those good old days...............


I don't think it was that cheap even in 87 or 88....  maybe in 78?


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

I remember gas being 78 cents and the lowest point here in SC in about 98. Everyone should remember this because oil was about 18$ a barrel and people were speculating that oil was too cheap. Man I miss those days.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

hawk2100n said:


> I remember gas being 78 cents and the lowest point here in SC in about 98. Everyone should remember this because oil was about 18$ a barrel and people were speculating that oil was too cheap. Man I miss those days.


Interesting because in 98 I remember getting gas for $1.98-2.10 a gallon... :dunno:


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

Because you are from OC................  

The cheapest time was $13 a full tank for my Mazda MX6.

My 740 highest $70 & lowest record $45


----------

